# Gumwood Restoration / Graining



## michael tust

Nice older home in San Francisco that has Gumwood Throughout the House.... All the Trim around the Windows were Very Crusty from Old Curtains and a Lot of Neglect ,not to mention previously someone had Tried to Touch up Areas unsuccessfully ... All the Sills are Stained ,Split and the Grain is Non Existent... The Small Wainscot Area is All Bookmatched Throughout... Very Beautiful ! All the Doors are Bookmatched.... The Owners have waited about 20 years ,they tell me to have this done. A previous Leak caused much of the Damage.... I am Restoring the Area under the Windows and the Casings ... The Sills and New Windows will be Grained to Match... I used Sharp Scrapers to Remove the Old Coatings Prior to Sanding... I had to Re Veneer some Areas that had Buckled..the Old Coatings were Filtering the Grain of the Gumwood . After Sanding down the Sills ,I used Restore-it Epoxy to fill the Damaged Sills. I applied some Amber Shellac on the Sanded Areas... Then I need to Darken / Shift the Hue to Match the Rest of the Room. I should be complete next week,as I will be starting the Graining by Tuesday... This is the First Part of this Project as the Dinning Room is in Worse Shape.... I hope to Post some of the Bookmatched Doors Also...


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

A few other Pictures..


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Sills Primed ... Basecoated ,Ready to Grain Tomorrow ... Bookmatched Door in Hallway....



















Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

All Grained, a light Toning Possibly to bring all of the different Areas Together... Varnish on Thursday... Real hard to get a Decent Picture...




















Michael Tust


----------



## painterman

Amazing! well done


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises

I never utter the words "my God" unless I see a beautiful woman. 
But that wood work is amazing Sir. 
You are doing an awesome job and that will look so awesome when you are finished. That sill and that door especially look amazing especially with the original glass door knobs. 

Thank God somebody did not come before you and paint all that beautiful wood. 
Keep those pics coming especially after varnish. Varnish will make that pop well.


----------



## fauxlynn

Wait, so did you grain the door?


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> Wait, so did you grain the door?


All of their House has Gumwood Throughout .... All their Wainscot and Doors are Bookmatched .... I am Graining Just the Windows,and the Sills to Match.... 

In the Dinning Room ( the other space that will be grained next ) I will be Graining All the Windows and Sills ,also the Section Under the Windows that are Bookmatched Wainscot ,like in the Living Room.... As that has be Repaired with Birch Plywood ...

I will be Restoring / Refinishing All the Casings / Trim around the Windows... And the Original Gumwood that was not Removed / Repaired



Michael Tust


----------



## Brian C

beautiful work Michael.


----------



## michael tust

Brian C said:


> beautiful work Michael.


Thank You Brian...



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust

Some pictures after the Toning.... Another Bookmatched Door..



Michael Tust


----------



## SemiproJohn

Those sills are tremendous! Incredible work.


----------



## michael tust

SemiproJohn said:


> Those sills are tremendous! Incredible work.


Thanks John !

Michael Tust


----------



## jason123

She looks real pretty now!


----------



## michael tust

jason123 said:


> She looks real pretty now!


Thanks Jason...


Michael Tust


----------



## jw129943

Wow! Beautiful work! You're truly a master craftsman.


----------

